# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  My Bow and Arrow

## seandundee

Here is my 25lb sportflight barnett bow   :Wink:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

and here is my quiver my brother (Possum Trapper) made me out of deer skin  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## ishoot10s

Sean, have you got some small game heads or some blunts for shooting little critters and birds? SGH's look like a little steel claw and a blunt is like a rubber or plastic knob.

----------


## Rushy

That looks cool Sean.  How good are you with it?

----------


## Moutere

Hi Sean, I still have my first bow, a fibre glass  Canadian ASTRO DACO.
I bought it crica 1983ish from Mrs Greens store in Inglewood when I was around 7 years give or take.
My kids enjoy using it now, so make sure you look after it.
Enjoy.

----------


## seandundee

Here are my arrow tips 

These are the ones im using at the moment

Heres my shooting glove and my sights

----------


## seandundee

> That looks cool Sean.  How good are you with it?


Ill be making a video when the weather clears up Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Ill be making a video when the weather clears up Rushy


I look forward to it Sean

----------


## Shelley

Old skool, nice, have you taken anything with it?

----------


## seandundee

> Old skool, nice, have you taken anything with it?


We use to have a bird that kept eating our cat biscuits, so 1 morning i got up early and saw it by the qaud i shot him in the end

----------


## ishoot10s

Did you shoot him in the arse end or the head end?  :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

> Did you shoot him in the arse end or the head end?


Up the arse end

----------


## seandundee

Heres one of my videos
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KqTgvDA9TsU

----------


## ishoot10s

Good eye Sean, nice draw too! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## seandundee

Im working on another video but i just need @mrs dundee to video for me

----------


## Rushy

You are a good archer Sean

----------


## seandundee

> You are a good archer Sean


Thanks Rushy I'm improving a lot too!

----------


## seandundee

Heres my archery video

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post301932

----------


## seandundee

I might be getting a 30 lb recurve bow for $100

----------


## Rushy

> I might be getting a 30 lb recurve bow for $100


Good on you Sean.  If you have it when I am down there I wouldn't mind a go with it.

----------


## Sean

I stopped shooting for a while until the other day i felt like going for a hunt. So I did and i just about got a rabbit and nearly shot a hare up the arse  :Grin: 
So the next day I started practicing on a piece of wood here is my progress
https://youtu.be/rB8wCs1IJto

----------


## Sean

Anyone know what the minimum legal draw weight  is for deer hunting?

----------


## MDub

35lb is the minimum for doc land, I shot a goat with a 40lb bow when I was younger and the arrow got good penetration but you need to get pretty close and use sharp non expanding broadheads. Some thing like a helix would be good.

----------


## BRADS

> Anyone know what the minimum legal draw weight  is for deer hunting?


Get ya old man to lay of the beers and bring you out the farm well go chase down a red.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Get ya old man to lay of the beers and bring you out the farm well go chase down a red.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will film it for you Sean

----------


## Dundee

I layed of the beer today cause I was expecting the cloud to lift. First beer opened 1714hrs time to go fishing. :Grin:

----------


## Sean

> Get ya old man to lay of the beers and bring you out the farm well go chase down a red.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bow aint quiet powerful enough for that  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Brads can tie one up to a tree for ya :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sean

> Get ya old man to lay of the beers and bring you out the farm well go chase down a red.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im keen now @BRADS
Got a new 35lb bow and it is mean as!
Did some traing with my mate today and I kicked his butt.
https://youtu.be/WkNJwWSZQJU

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff Sean

----------


## Boaraxa

what weight are your arrow tips sean ?

----------


## Sean

> what weight are your arrow tips sean ?


100grams but im gonna get some proper broadheads. Any suggestions for goat hunting?

----------


## Boaraxa

Pm me your address iv got a few here you can try

----------


## Boar Freak

> 100grams but im gonna get some proper broadheads. Any suggestions for goat hunting?


I use NAP Thunderhead for everything, it shoots to the same poi as my field points. 
Get yourself a good target or make one to practice with the blades. But whatever heads you end up with keep them sharp as a razor. 

http://bowsite.com/bowsite/features/...r/penetration/

----------


## Sean

Does anyone have a bow stringer that I can buy or borrow?

----------


## Rushy

> Does anyone have a bow stringer that I can buy or borrow?


Don't you just tie the rope to one end of the stick, bend the stick around your knee and tie the rope to the other end Sean?

----------


## Sean

> Don't you just tie the rope to one end of the stick, bend the stick around your knee and tie the rope to the other end Sean?


With lower pounder bows yes but i am getting a high pound recurve

----------


## ROKTOY

grab a length of rope, splice eyes into both ends, stringer made. Eyeometer for length, usually its close enough to work. 
Failing that they are only a few dollars of Tardme etc

----------


## Rushy

> With lower pounder bows yes but i am getting a high pound recurve


That sounds real cool Sean.  A real bow.

----------


## Sean

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
https://youtu.be/aBTJeMQ2uyw

----------


## P38

Good shooting as always @Sean  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------

